# Photo of one of my new Platy fry



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

I am excited to see how these turn out. I love their markings, however I was wondering if they will gain color once matured??

P.S. Doesn't he look mean? lol


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

they look pretty good congrats


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks, there are almost 20 of them. I am amped. Not to bad for my first fry!


----------

